# Berkley Cherrywood Feeder



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2007)

Moinsen!

Eure tatkräftige Meinung zu diesem Stecken ist gefragt.

Wer fischt sie in welcher Länge bzw. was meint Ihr ob 4,50m oder 4,80m besser ist. 

Habe mal gehört, mit der *4,50er* könne man weiter werfen!?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe... #h


----------



## Stefan21j (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Hi!

Ich fische mit dem Besenstiel...
Ob man mit der 450er  weiter werfen kann, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich noch nicht den Vergleich mit ner 480er hatte.
Ansonsten bin ich vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Ich angele mit der cherry in 4,50m. Ist echt genial, für harte Strömung. da wo andere Ruten versagen ist die genau richtig am platz.
Halt kaum aktion, aber ansonsten top für die strömung.

Gruß Tim


----------



## sibirjak (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

@Zanderfänger

Hi!
Wie wurde schon gesagt, die Rute ist ein Besenstiel. Ich hatte die in 4,80m zum testen. Macht kein Spaß mit die zu angeln. Ich angle selbst seid Jahren mit Browning Syntec Feeder XXL in 4,20m. Die ist viel besser als Cherrywood .

Gruß,
sibirjak


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Für solchen "schweren" Verhältnisse habe ich mir die Browning KOC River angeschafft, für die auch 250 gr kein Problem sind


----------



## Laksos (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Wir haben 2 Cherrys in der "Reiserutenausführung" zu 4,20m und sind damit vollauf zufrieden. Auch beim Fischen im Rheinstrom haben wir nicht das Gefühl, noch längere haben zu müssen.

Das ist wahr, von wegen Besenstiel. Aber nur beim Werfen hab ich das Gefühl, wie mit einem Edelstahlrohr herumzufuchteln. Die Rutenspitzenanzeigen sind, zumindest bei unseren, so sensibel (fast wie Winkelpicker), daß wir letztes Jahr an unserem stillen See sogar einige schöne vorsichtige Schleien damit gefangen haben!

Ich würde die Ruten immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## interloper (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Ich fische sie in 4.20m und denke das man ab 4.50 sogar brandungsfischen kann.
An die 4.80m kannste auch Rattenfallen mit Futter noch durchziehen.

Bei den 250gr. ist meiner meinung noch nicht Schluss!

Wie schon auf Barbenfischen.de gesagt ist ein Barbendrill damit etwar so spannend wie das Stillen eines Kindes.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Debilofant (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Ich gehöre auch zum Kreis derer, die die 4,20 m-Ausführung mit guten Erfahrungen ihr eigen nennen. Damit lässt sich z. B. am Rhein schon sehr komfortabel rumwendeln, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass der Stock einem bei den großen Belastungen schlapp macht oder gar um die Ohren fliegt. Im Vergleich zu den noch längern Ausführungen liegen die 4,20 m auch noch sehr gut in der Hand. Darüber hinaus ist das Rutengewicht auch noch vergleichsweise erträglich, was sich dann auch in Sachen Handling und Ermüdung doch spürbar angemehm bemerkbar macht. Von Kopflastigkeit noch keine Spur, das Teil macht bei dieser Länge wirklich einen brettharten Eindruck.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Igor (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Ich habe auch die 4,20 m-Ausführung. Angle damit im Rhein und in Seen und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Rheini (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Hallo,
Fische auch die 4,2. Überwiegend jedoch in der "harten Strömung" am Rhein. Für mäßige Strömung und Buhnen habe ich mir aber leichteres Gerät zugelegt, da die cherry halt schon ein Stock ist.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

halte die 4,2er auch für die beste wahl. die längeren ruten bringen auch nicht mehr viel weniger druck auf der schnur. ausserdem hat man mit der kurzen riesige vorteile beim auswerfen (ansteigende uferböschung am rhein).

thema weitwurf und rhein: die kleine wirft zumindest so weit, dass kein korb (auch krallen über 200g) mehr liegen bleibt. also haste bei 5 metern mehr wurfweite eigentlich auch keinen grösseren nutzen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Bescheidene Frage, wozu ist denn dann die 4,50er und 4,80er gut!? |kopfkrat


----------



## LordHelmchen (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bescheidene Frage, wozu ist denn dann die 4,50er und 4,80er gut!? |kopfkrat



Du weißt doch: An der Rute des Mannes.... 

Mal im Ernst, ich habe die Hardcore-4,80er-Version und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit! Das einzigste was etwas stört, ist das sie etwas kopflastig ist! Ansonsten echt top!

Vielleicht wird es sich eines Tages mal zeigen, wofür 4,80m gut sind! |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> ich habe die Hardcore-4,80er-Version und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit! Das einzigste was etwas stört, ist das sie etwas kopflastig ist!


Interessant, welche weiteren Vor- & Nachteile der langen sind Euch noch bekannt? #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Wer weis noch Rat? |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Die "langen" Cherrys fischen wohl wenige!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. März 2007)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

ich fische die 4,8m an Rhein und Neckar und bin hoechst zufrieden. ich finde, durch die laenge "hat sie etwas mehr Aktion" und eine bessere Wurfweite als die kuerzeren varianten. Bei Uferbewuchs ist die laenge dagegen teilweise etwas hinderlich


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Muss mal nen alten Thread pushen.
Was haltet ihr von der Neuauflage der Cherrywood-Serie?

Haben alle 20-150g WG, was ja ein optimales Wurfgewicht von 85g ergibt. Kann man damit überhaupt am Rhein gescheit angeln/auswerfen?

Fische eine Mitchell mit 80-180g, also 130g optimales WG. Und habe bei schweren Futterkörbchen so manchmal meine Bedenken und werfe etwas sanfter aus.

Kennt also jemand die Neuauflage oder hat sie sogar im Einsatz oder kennt nen Kollegen der sie fischt? Wäre über ein paar Infos dankbar.


----------



## Doc Plato (4. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Haben alle 20-150g WG, was ja ein optimales Wurfgewicht von 85g ergibt. Kann man damit überhaupt am Rhein gescheit angeln/auswerfen?



Ohne diese Rute in der Hand gehabt zu haben, denke ich eher nicht. Wenn Du knallhart in der Strömung fischen willst oder an der Strömungskante, brauchste schon Korbgewichte ab 140gr.. Habe selber schon mit 220gr Krallenblei pech gehabt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Die alte und die neue Auflage kannste bedenkenlos im Rhein fischen. Hab mit der alten Serie schon Körbe mit 180gr "Leergewicht" geschmissen. Allerdings habe ich nicht mehr voll durchgezogen, dazu fehlte der Mut.
Habe meistens zwischen 100-150gr + Futter geworfen und nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wenn Du knallhart in der Strömung fischen willst oder an der Strömungskante, brauchste schon Korbgewichte ab 140gr.


Ja ich fische so die Klasse, habe 100g Körbe nachgebleibt, müsste dann hinkommen. Wenn dann noch Futter drin ist, ist die Biegung der Rute (80-180g WG) beim Auswurf schon ein bisschen, denke auch das die Cherrywood da noch unhandlicher sein wird.




asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die alte und die neue Auflage kannste bedenkenlos im Rhein fischen.


Aber da ist doch m.M. nach ein großer Unterschied.

Alt: bis 250g WG
Neu: bis 150g WG


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

sind doch bloss Nennwerte


----------



## Doc Plato (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Aber ohne Grund schreibt das ein Hersteller ja auch nicht auf die Rute!


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

wenn du jetzt auch noch konkret den Grund wüsstest wär dein Beitrag ein zu lobender


----------



## Doc Plato (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Mach was Du willst, ich selber würde keinen Futterkorb für die starke Strömung an die Rute hängen. Wenn Dir dann beim Versuch ~220gr auszuwerfen, die Rute bricht, lacht Dich Dein Händler aus wenn du mit Garantie ankommst.


----------



## Fabiasven (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

*@Lahndöbel
Wie Du ja weist, hat meine Mosella Heavy Feeder auch nur 150gr WG und ich fische die schweren Körbe plus Futter. Das klappt schon. Würde aber lieber bei der Mitchell bleiben.
*


----------



## anguilla 320 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Cherrywood Feeder*

Ich fische in der Elbe mit Berkleyruten ich habe aber 
die Spitze gekürzt und ich feuer bis 180 gr.raus 
ohne Probleme.


----------

